# I have to ask.....Hostess or Little Debbie



## Not Neve (Feb 10, 2004)

I stopped at the store on my way home from work tonight in search of a little snack. I thought I had picked up Little Debbie snack cakes (they were even decorated for Valentine's Day).  When I got home I noticed the price on the box............  
:shock: $3.49 :shock:   Then I noticed they weren't Little Debbie they were Hostess.  Now I'm bummed cause I really prefer Little Debbie.  And I can't believe I didn't notice the price at the store.  Geez!  So, let's hear it, do you prefer Hostess or Little Debbie?

BTW, I know, I'm a dork!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 10, 2004)

Can't beat $1.39 for a box of treats as scrumptions as little debb.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 10, 2004)

have to admit, i was addicted to lil'debbie when I lived in the states. I put on some serious kg's. i found a report somewhere that junkfood can be as addictive as nictotine, it wouldn't surprise me if something in _Green food Coloring # 72_ was a dodgy ingredient induced mistress debbie and the junk food elite to keep us buying them...

Now, thankfully i am pretty much repulsed by junk food  Though I have been known to indulge in Arnots Mint Toffee Biscuits... mmmmmm (starts gnawing on his forearm for want of another minty biscuit.....)


----------



## luckydog (Feb 10, 2004)

:? 

I honestly have no idea whatsoever! But just to have some input in this discussion i must say that i love peanut butter M&M's. I had some overseas last year but they don't sell them here in Oz  

No help i know, but hey, i sort of share your pain


----------



## oriecat (Feb 10, 2004)

Lil Deb all the way! God I love Nutty Bars...


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 10, 2004)

> Lil Deb all the way! God I love Nutty Bars...



you are what ya eat!!!

(makes sure no sees his secret stash of nutty bars)


----------



## GimpyPoop (Feb 11, 2004)

Yo,
NEITHER!  Have you ever tried reading the ingredient lists? 
They rival "Gone With the Wind" in length!
I don't eat dairy or eggs so I can't say I'd prefer either one.  However, when I was young, my mom used to regularly feed (poison) me Little Debbie.  Those peanut butter bars with chocolate?  So good, but so bad!
Me, the Flea


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 11, 2004)

With all those preservatives in each of them I figure I'll live forever or at least make a great looking corpse!


----------



## Dew (Feb 11, 2004)

little debbie


----------



## dlc (Feb 11, 2004)

Whats wrong with everyone!  There is nothing better than a hostess twinkie.  There is a Wonder Bread bakery just a few blocks from my home and I can smell the bread baking, and some of their snacks are made there.  Little Debbie snacks are I guess just "OK".


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 11, 2004)

Just returned from the vending machine with a bag M&M Peanuts


----------



## Tammy (Feb 11, 2004)

My husband says hostess - but I control the mouse (muuhhaaaahaaaa). I voted for Little Debbie - the family has become quite fond of the zebra cakes, and those little blueberry muffins.  But my true love is Tastycake, their 'Juniors' got me through two pregnancies.... yum yum


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Feb 11, 2004)

I dont know who makes em but I love being able to buy zebra  cakes, swiss cake rolls, etc for a quarter (it takes a little searching but it can be done.)


----------



## oriecat (Feb 11, 2004)

Those are Little Debbie.  Yeah, some convenience stores sell those cheap single packs.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Feb 14, 2004)

Yo,
Ha ha, I am going to be the best-looking corpse ever by all means.  Thanks mom, after all!
Me, the Flea


----------



## Jewel (Feb 14, 2004)

ERK!  Home-made all the way, guys!  I've found most of those prebaked things have a really nasty artificial-something aftertaste.   uke: 

Can't beat home-baked goodies such as banana muffins, cream-smothered pavlova, choc or butterscotch self-saucing puddings, anzac biscuits, orange macaroon cake, shortbread, choc eclairs, custard puffs, chocolate mud cake...  

Fortunately I only have time to bake about once a month!!  

Cheers
Jewel


----------

